# Expensive 1" electronic valve!



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

77002147  Water Filter/By-Pass System,   Solenoid and Low Voltage Contactor, 1" Piping  1"  30  25"x20.5"x7.5"  22lbs.  *$1,750.00*

http://www.documark.com/Documents/ng/10552900.pdf


Holy crap that things expensive! Any of you guys that do medical centers frequently know where to get a better deal? Where does one price shop such a valve? Is there a cheaper equivalent model?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Where are you located protech? I am currently working at a $20 million (mechanical alone) bioscience lab facility at a local university. Our medgas stuff has not yet started to roll in but I will find out who our suppliers are and see if we have a catalogue kicking around.

Live better, work Union.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

As soon as you use the word "medical" just start adding zeroes. You can NOT cheap out on this stuff, because it won't have the specs.

Nursing homes and care facilities, for example, the window blinds and shower curtains have to be fire rated. Add a zero to the price. When I was in the Navy, associate something with "submarine" or "aviation"...start adding zeros. Things like a lot of valves....they had to come with a pedigree like a darn dog. They can trace the metal in that valve back to the ground where the ore was first dug, and every step along the way of producing the metal, then machining the product, etc. is certified and serialized and signed off by god and a few helpers. You can't count how many zeroes that adds to the price! But we felt better 1300 or so feet down below the surface, staring at a 4500 PSI air header, knowing that it was probably going to hold up!!!!!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

grandpa said:


> As soon as you use the word "medical" just start adding zeroes. You can NOT cheap out on this stuff, because it won't have the specs.
> 
> Nursing homes and care facilities, for example, the window blinds and shower curtains have to be fire rated. Add a zero to the price. When I was in the Navy, associate something with "submarine" or "aviation"...start adding zeros. Things like a lot of valves....they had to come with a pedigree like a darn dog. They can trace the metal in that valve back to the ground where the ore was first dug, and every step along the way of producing the metal, then machining the product, etc. is certified and serialized and signed off by god and a few helpers. You can't count how many zeroes that adds to the price! But we felt better 1300 or so feet down below the surface, staring at a 4500 PSI air header, knowing that it was probably going to hold up!!!!!!!


I'm assuming what you are referring to are "heat numbers" which we commonly have to submit for every piece of pipe and fitting (along with mill test reports) in my line of work.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I'm assuming what you are referring to are "heat numbers" which we commonly have to submit for every piece of pipe and fitting (along with mill test reports) in my line of work.


It's a little more involved than that. It means traceability at every step of the way. Just like he said, starting at the mine, all the way to the supply house. Lab analysis, 3rd party inspections, blah, blah blah. I called a supply house by me that specializes in nukes and heavy industrial and ordered L copper for a job at a nuke, not in the power block, but in the containment access facility, and the 1" was like 17 bucks a foot. I was on a T&M not to exceed, and the 17 a foot would have turned the job into a horrible money loser. I was able to switch it out, but it was a lesson learned.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

grand pop is correct. i worked in a plant that made "stainless steel" castings. everything was documented. everything. everybody had to sign off on it. we were audited on that. you were gone if you got funny at all, like signing your tickets with abe lincoln or whatever. there was a paper trail on what and where all of our supplies were from. lots of paper work. breid..........:rockon:


----------

